
How to Get People to Participate in Virtual Meetings - apress
https://hbr.org/2020/03/how-to-get-people-to-actually-participate-in-virtual-meetings
======
JohnFen
> Let’s face it, most meetings have always sucked because there’s often little
> to zero accountability for engagement

I don't think that's why most meetings suck. Most meetings suck because
they're unnecessary, pointless, take too much time, and often involve
PowerPoint.

